
Insomnia Progress Report 1 - gwintrob
https://insomnia.rest/blog/progress-report-1/
======
nicky0
What prompted you to name your product after a debilitating medical condition?

~~~
robobob
your comment creates strong emotions in me, it's a RESTless api tool should be
a sufficient answer

------
quadhome
The insomnia.rest homepage takes 5 to 6 seconds to load. That's all time spent
on the images. I thought the site was broken, at first.

